# KG's R33 GTR



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

About time i posted up some pics i guess.

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/gilbertk/100_0375.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/gilbertk/mycar4.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/gilbertk/100_0336.jpg

looks pretty std, just the way i like it, but......

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/gilbertk/100_0374.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/gilbertk/100_0370.jpg
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b30/gilbertk/100_0372.jpg


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice standard looking GTR:smokin:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great engine bay there, cool idea of letting it look stock, even on the wheels . .  :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

yes its running [email protected] the wheels and 400lb of torque so pretty nippy which people dont realise


----------



## bullitt78 (Aug 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> yes its running [email protected] the wheels and 400lb of torque so pretty nippy which people dont realise


What mods do you have to make that power?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

heres a list of the mods

Nismo timing belt
Nismo fuel pump
Nismo fuel regulator
Nismo engine mounts 
HKS GT-SS turbos
HKS turbo elbows
HKS racing suction kit D-jetro
Sard 700cc injectors
Splitfire coils
Tomei cams 260c 9.15m lift
Tomei cam pulleys
Apexi PFC D-jetro 
Tomei Pistons 87mm
Tomei Con rods 
Nismo bearings
Greddy oil catch tank
N1 oil pump
Blitz Nur Spec R
Greddy Profec B
Greddy turbo timer
Greddy down pipe
Greddy intercooler hard pipe kit
OS Giken Twin plate
De cat
Oil cooler kit
Oil filter relocation kit


----------



## VSPEC-33 (Jul 20, 2006)

Awesome engine bay, lots of hours spent polishing was worth it i'd say. Plenty of power on tap though its still quite discrete. Top work!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice example of a 33 there!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Very nice...bet you do surprise some folks with that bad boy!!! :squintdan 

Sweet!:smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

thank you peeps,

yes quite a few people dont have a clue what its capable of many smiles ive had about that.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

437 at the wheels!! and so tidy, someone knows what they are doing, any suspension or wheel/tyre mods in the pipeline?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

im not sure about new wheels, im forever kerbing the originals which isnt too bad, i think id cry if i did that to some expensive wheels.

i am thinking of geting some tein suspension and a edfc as theres so many speed ramps i need the current off road ride height


----------



## robin r33 gtr (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi kris very nice clean gtr hopefully will see it at the london meet.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

A couple of new pics of my car since getting some new wheels.

Ultralite Nurburgring 18x9.5

think they look really nice the silver / gold combination.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

They are very nice wheels. Looks a lot better than the standard ones :thumbsup:


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

I love deep rims on R33's. Nice man.


----------

